# Let's talk springs



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Today I ran into a old friend and we got to talking about lowering springs for the cruze. So I have a question for you guys/gals what are you looking for in a lowering spring? 


Ride Height,Spring rate, Linear or progressive?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

obvs ride height and spring rates matter depending on manufacturer. Eibach makes an impressive kit for the cruze and i used to run pedders lowering springs, felt great but id go eibach......or u can go coilovers


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

**** 60 plus views and nothing maybe the sonic guys will take advantage for lowering spring production


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I scrape my eco on everything so I am afraid to make it lower than it is. I still need to read up moar on what made the eco different from the other trims with new redesigned sport lower suspension components. I know on previous cars you were expected to blow the oem struts quicker and Koni yellows (MF'n PITA) or Bilsteins were the way to go w/o going full coil over.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

SneakerFix said:


> **** 60 plus views and nothing maybe the sonic guys will take advantage for lowering spring production


To be fair, you are being very vague about why you want this information...


----------



## Diode Dynamics (Apr 9, 2014)

What are you looking for? Just a drop ? Adjustable settings? Handling? etc?

If you are just looking for the stance, I'd recommend some Eibach lowering springs. No reason to get coilovers if you aren't taking your car to the track or worried about adjusting them

You have to factor in the cost of an alignment as well when lowering your car

Nick C.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

H&R are the best springs imo for the Cruze.

As for Coil-overs, in order of quality : KW, Bilstein, Pedders, Ksport and others...


----------



## Diode Dynamics (Apr 9, 2014)

+1 on H&R

Also a great choice

Nick C.


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

If you want it lowered, don't get H&R's. Handles great, well better then stock. But it doesn't look lower what so ever.

Top is before, bottom is after









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

^^^ I disagree, I have H&R's and it lowered mine do about a gap of 1 1/2 fingers all the way around.. One thing that does piss me off is they are all not exactly the same they are different heights by just a hair..

Ride quality is A+
Handling is A+


This extraordinary insight brought to you from the confines of my iPhone..


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

WhiteAndBright said:


> ^^^ I disagree, I have H&R's and it lowered mine do about a gap of 1 1/2 fingers all the way around.. One thing that does piss me off is they are all not exactly the same they are different heights by just a hair..
> 
> Ride quality is A+
> Handling is A+
> ...


How long did it take for them to freakin set in???


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm curious to know what someone thinks about lowering springs who also drives 40+ miles to work everyday. My concern, as someone previously stated, was rubbing on everything. The roads around here have a lot of minor bumps and valleys if you will. You know, the things in the road that make you feel like you hit a mini rollercoaster bump??? How difficult is it to install springs in the first place? (sorry, I'll go do my research)


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I bought them used so they were settled as soon as I put them on..


This extraordinary insight brought to you from the confines of my iPhone..


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> I'm curious to know what someone thinks about lowering springs who also drives 40+ miles to work everyday. My concern, as someone previously stated, was rubbing on everything. The roads around here have a lot of minor bumps and valleys if you will. You know, the things in the road that make you feel like you hit a mini rollercoaster bump??? How difficult is it to install springs in the first place? (sorry, I'll go do my research) :wink:


Get the eco springs match matched with a good strut. These cars dont really suffer from bumpsteer. install is not hard at all an hour with the correct tools 





Danny5 said:


> To be fair, you are being very vague about why you want this information...


I work for a automoive racing team/manufacturer and I wanted to know what everyone is looking for in a lowering spring based on your ideas i can start samples for a spring and strut combo. Since the coilovers on the market for the cruze suck in both valving and rate.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

kboosted11cruz said:


> How long did it take for them to freakin set in???
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


You have a 2011 and an eco, what year springs did you get and did they say they were for eco?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

SneakerFix said:


> I work for a automoive racing team/manufacturer and I wanted to know what everyone is looking for in a lowering spring based on your ideas i can start samples for a spring and strut combo. Since the coilovers on the market for the cruze suck in both valving and rate.



Don't forget Coilovers are expensive too.

Looking for a moderate stiffness. Not too loose but not so rigid. Something that can make a wife happy but give me the lowered look. Does wheel size matter to the springs? Will probably have 16s for a while before upgrading to 17s and wouldn't want to repurchase a new setup.


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> You have a 2011 and an eco, what year springs did you get and did they say they were for eco?


Uhhhhh I have no idea...they're H&R and I for them a month ago. I wasn't aware there were certain kinda for the model type.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah eco aredy come slightly lowered but not sure how much and sometime between 11 and 12 there was a strut redesign. Whenever I search, I can't find them threads pinpointing each of those 2 key items.


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

Ughhh sob


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...sb-pi0645-front-suspension-popping-noise.html

No luck on lowering the eco part. Someone will chime in as I am sure some have done it w/o issues.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> I'm curious to know what someone thinks about lowering springs who also drives 40+ miles to work everyday. My concern, as someone previously stated, was rubbing on everything. The roads around here have a lot of minor bumps and valleys if you will. You know, the things in the road that make you feel like you hit a mini rollercoaster bump??? How difficult is it to install springs in the first place? (sorry, I'll go do my research)


I drive 43 miles one way to work everyday and I honestly couldn't tell the difference in ride stiffness.. I am very happy with the height of my car to me it is just perfect. Also on rubbing on everything you will just have to go in at an angle on driveways and what not, that's what I had to do. I even installed an eco front air dam on the front of my car.. 

They are not hard to install, I paid a tech at the dealership I work at to install them and I believe it took him right at 30 min to do it.. Just remember to have an alignment done after about a week. let the settle then do it also do not let them charge you for a 4 wheel alignment as only the front can be changed.. I have also read of people renting a spring tool to get them out and that just sounded like something I didn't want to do so I paid someone to do it..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wall mounted spring compressors are the best thing ever but you need access to a shop with them. My last base had that when I swapped out shocks but this one does not.


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

+1 on the H&Rs. I bought mine used to and I think they are quieter then the stock springs. I commute 50 miles one way and couldn't be happier with these springs. Installation wasn't bad either.


----------



## Trinkah (May 3, 2014)

Eibach pro spring kit imo is a great bang for the buck. Pics are available of my cruze in the lowering thread. My car is completely stock except for this kit, and today on a 220 mile trip, I averaged 39.3mpg. Which is 1.3mpg over ratings. It rides rougher than stock obviously, but the improvements in braking and cornering make this a moot point. You have to drive a bit different, after all your'e driving a lowered car now. That means angles going into shopping centers for example, and slowing down when you know of a bump coming...or a sign that says BUMP


----------



## Just_cruz'n (Jul 23, 2013)

So question? If I got my hands on a used set of eco springs, will they fit my LT? Will it lower it? And how much?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I love my DGR track kit , brought it to a local track last year and it handled unblievable , in the near future I would love to get my hands on KWs kit .


----------



## Diode Dynamics (Apr 9, 2014)

Just_cruz'n said:


> So question? If I got my hands on a used set of eco springs, will they fit my LT? Will it lower it? And how much?


I'd recommend just buying a decent set of aftermarket lowering springs. Eibach is a well-known brand, and you'll get a decent drop with the Pro-Kit, or go with Sportlines for a really aggressive stance

Nick C.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Just_cruz'n said:


> So question? If I got my hands on a used set of eco springs, will they fit my LT? Will it lower it? And how much?


Unless you find them still atached to the eco shocks(in better condition than your own shocks) I wouldn't put too much effort into it. 10mm is what I remember from XR's older threads.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> I'm curious to know what someone thinks about lowering springs who also drives 40+ miles to work everyday. My concern, as someone previously stated, was rubbing on everything. The roads around here have a lot of minor bumps and valleys if you will. You know, the things in the road that make you feel like you hit a mini rollercoaster bump??? How difficult is it to install springs in the first place? (sorry, I'll go do my research)


I've got the eibach pro kit for my 2014 eco, I drive about 40 miles or so as stated above to work with no complaints. There's always one spot of road that's horrible for bottoming out but I just avoid now with no issues. So for the money and the look I can't complain with eibach springs at all.


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

Dumb question but how stupid would it be to cut my H&R's since it didn't drop my Eco at all??


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Just remember to have an alignment done after about a week. let the settle then do it also do not let them charge you for a 4 wheel alignment as only the front can be changed..


Are we talking about the alignment can only be done on the front or you can only do springs on the front? I'm going to assume you meant alignment


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Are we talking about the alignment can only be done on the front or you can only do springs on the front? I'm going to assume you meant alignment


You can only align the front..


This extraordinary insight brought to you from the confines of my iPhone..


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

kboosted11cruz said:


> Dumb question but how stupid would it be to cut my H&R's since it didn't drop my Eco at all??
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


You might contact H&R about getting a replacement set.. Mine were used when I got them and already settled so I can't tell you how long they took, but they sit perfect for me now and like I mentioned above you can put almost 2 fingers between the tire and finder..


This extraordinary insight brought to you from the confines of my iPhone..


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

Lol I like the iPhone line there. Yeah, I'll email them tomorrow! Thanks 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

H&R guys post up part # on your springs in curious as if after the compliants they changed them. Also don't the springs get smaller at top and bottom therefore not cutable?


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

Just_cruz'n said:


> So question? If I got my hands on a used set of eco springs, will they fit my LT? Will it lower it? And how much?


I already tried that. I bought some used 2011 ECO/manual springs and put on my 2012 1LT. The rear was lower by about 1/2", but the front only dropped maybe 1/8", not really worth it.


----------

